# West Michigan Feb. 2nd



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

It was a good day after all. My backblade quit working the day before and could not get it figured out so I ended up taking it off before the big storm hit. Not the best scenario but it could have been worse!


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

A Few Others


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like you got just a little more than the 13" we got in our area Thumbs Up


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

That was a rough event. Good to see you made it through though!!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Man I really would love to see that much snow, I never seen that much snow ever in my life, I would like to go up north next season, just to get some work plowing, here the most we get if we get any is about 6" LOL.


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice pics! Where in west Michigan?


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Muskegon. How much did you guys get?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good photos! I took some myself and some video, but have been so busy, i haven't had time to get online to post. Been in the loader for the last 2 days. This is the first day I have been able to sit at home! I will get around to posting them soon


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the only one I have from the storm for right now from my phone.









That is not a pile, it's the furrow/bank from plowing a driveway. Only took me 25 mins to do a normal 3 min drive. Drifted 3' all the way across.


----------

